# Another Craigslist posting



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/1268278285.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/1268278285.html</a><!-- m -->

Seems high to me, but what do I know?


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 18, 2009)

:yik $1000 WOW :yik


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 18, 2009)

i saw that to lol


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 18, 2009)

what part of cali are you from????


----------



## BOOZER (Jul 18, 2009)

prob where they breed pure GOLDEN TEGUS!! :rofl :crazy


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 18, 2009)

San Bernardino


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 18, 2009)

lol they smoking the wacky weed. 1000 bucks must be a gold plated GU. Bobby sells his extremes for 300. and they are the best GUs on the market.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

I want a breeding pair of these $1000 tegu's


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 19, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> I want a breeding pair of these $1000 tegu's



LOL Must be nice to have all that loose cash lying around.


----------

